# New Toys (Vacuum chuck, gouge)



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I spotted these on eBay and placed an order. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200514766553

http://cgi.ebay.com/Carbide-wood-la...Domain_0&hash=item2eafd87aef&autorefresh=true

Tried both this weekend and was pretty pleased. Turned a small bowl but the wood was pretty dry and kept grabbing every tool I had. Chuck held it pretty well except for a few times the tool grabbed and flipped it out. Price is right and it's a pretty simple setup. I had an old vacuum pump that I used to use to fill chemical seals on pressure gauges but he sells pumps as well.

Used the gouge on a pen and it worked pretty well. Tried it on the bowl (which is mainly why I bought it) and it really removes the wood in a hurry. Only complaint is that the round bar stock will roll pretty easy if it grabs the wood.

Don't have any ties to the seller but thought I'd take a chance based on the price. Shipped immediately and everything was packed real well. Just thought I'd pass this on in case anyone wants a vacuum chuck - the gouge was just an afterthought.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang you,............my credit card is already smoking from the new boring bar and a few other goodies I just bought in the last few weeks and now you tempt me more. That vacuum chuck, looks pretty nice, but then I would have to go buy a vacuum pump also. It doesn't ever quit.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a pretty simple concept and the price is right. I was a little worried about the tube riding unsupported on the bearing but it seems to work OK so far.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, looks simple but looks like it should work just fine. Thanks


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I told you "Dang you". I am going to order one of these later this week if you still recommend it. I got ahold of a vacuum pump and about to set it up for this chuck and lokely others also since I can help myself and have to have at least one of everything I see. Anxious to give it a try but not sure how much I really need this thing, but with a vacuum pump deal, I am going with it.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wish we had this conversation a couple of weeks ago when I was going to New Orleans - would have been glad to drop it off and let you play with it. I have to go to Corpus next week then we'll be on a cruise the following week so it will be a few weeks before I can get your way again. I haven't had a chance to use it since the last report but it seemed to work fine and the price was right - I've blown fifty bucks on worse. I really don't have anything to compare it with so I don't know if it's as good, better or worse than others but it held on real tight until the gouge took a big bite and yanked the bowl off of it. If you want to hold off a few weeks I'll be glad to run it over and let you give it a try.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks but I am going to go ahead and get it. From what I am looking at elsewhere, this appears to be better built than the ones without the tube built into the bearings. I'm not hooked up yet but I got the pump and is wired up and runs well. I now need to get the tubing to hook up to this check and give it a shot. It isn't that expensive anyway, and will be worth a heck of a try and this looks easier to set up than other methods and less expensive than other bearing thingees to hook up to the vacuum pump. I appreciate the offer, but you sure got my curiousity up with yours and the video that comes with the website. I didn't want to spend a fortune and those vacuum pumps are the most expensive part and I got that covered now, so I now have to go get the rest of the stuff. I'll let you know how it goes when I get it all set up and going.

Have a great cruise and you are still in my prayers. I coudn't sleep well one night last week and I gave an extra special prayer for you, your wife and another person and expect full healing for you and your wife. You was on my mind and believe I had a hard time sleeping for a reason and it was to pray for you all.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts Dale. We're doing well. Vickie is still a little sore from the surgery but nothing serious - just when she stretches the cuts and is so relieved that all tests are negative. My numbers didn't drop last week but that happens - hopefully they will come down more next time. In the meantime I still feel good and looking forward to the cruise. How are you feeling - haven't heard anything from you lately. Good luck with the chuck - let me know your thoughts when you get it. Take care..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Since I got off the original blood pressure meds and switched to another brand, I have felt great. Looks like all my problems was just the meds I was taking and these are better and same blood pressure readings with new ones. Ordering chuck and anxious to get the vacuum system set up and sucking.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're doing well. If you need any tubing let me know. I've got plenty.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I went today and bought all kinds of fittings, tubing and wiring to rig this thing up. As usual, I spent about $140 for all the stuff to rig up the vacuum pump with a switch mounted with the fittings, valves and stuff so that it would be convenient to use and mounting on back side of the lathe. Will send pics when I get it all done. Working to mount the pump now and working to find the perfect location for it to mount.


----------

